# holy mother of d cups! *UPDATE*post 27



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

My 14 yr old daughter in sizes 5-7 pants with 34 D's bra size. We homeschool and since she is growing fast, I just want a small coordinating group of clothes that mix and match. Shopping has just been taking way too long for the younger girls to stay patient..... everything seems either too low cut or too tight...and I am trying hard to encourage her dress modestly and could use some tips. I have spent four days shopping and we still do not have one outfit to wear. My frustration level is getting high as this should be fun but when it takes so long to find something it ceases to be a fun experience.

So far we bought underwear, 2 bras, brown slacks, cute brown shoes, brown socks, black slacks, high heeled black boots. We have a low cut off white sweater that needs a shirt to go under it that looks pretty but doesn't show too much cleavage. This seems like impossible to find...undershirts.

I got her a pink tshirt with a brown jacket, but you can see her bra line and her bust poking out of the new bra through the tshirt, and we haven't even washed it yet, so it is not as flattering as it could be. We got a black purse with hearts on it from marshalls. The bras I bought seem to still not fit because she overflows out of it...I was trying to avoid an expensive store with a professional bra fitter this time to save money. At a second hand store we found a black and pink shirt, but it is cut in at the sleeves and needs a black undershirt under it so that the bra strap doesn't show. I bought the black slacks second hand store and low and behold get them home and the black in the slacks clash with the black in the shirt...arrgh! I found this really cool see through black shirt at marshalls but again we do not have a shirt to go under it. I am in a not having shirts to go under it crisis. It takes so long to shop..my little kids are grouchy...crying while we take for ever to find something that fits!!!!

I wonder where we could find THE cammie or undershirt type item that isn't too low cut for her to wear under her low cut sweater and this see through sweater she has..So far the problem is that the cammies we find keep creeping down down down!!!!! It looks fine in the store and then once you wear it, too much clevage shows. One cammie had a built in bra in it, like a b cup and so the built in bra pulled the cammie down...it is a comedy of errors. Now I feel like i am just pissing money away by making mistakes because that was gotten second hand and the time ran out on returning it.

She grew out of her swimsuit and I need to find another one by next month. I recieved so much help here last time getting a swimsuit, i knew this is the place to ask...Part of my problem was she likes a bikini, and so many of the suits are too mature looking for a 14 yr old. We found the solution last time at limited too. I don't think that will work now because she has maxed out of their sizes.

She is a video gamer so we are trying to find clothes that look fashionable and hip, flattering while hunched over holding a controller while at the same time you can't see down her shirt..... she loves clothes with crowns or snakes on them. I had seen some jeans with snakes on the butt on ebay and now i can't find them.....she likes those skirts that kind of have different flowy lengths...which would look cute with the boots....but at this point we still don't have the shirts to make all these outfits happen.

any help would be appreciated.

and I am getting really irritated that everything I buy seems to be originated in china...but I guess that would be putting too much pressure on myself since everything in the stores seems to be made in china!!!!!...







:


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

and does anyone have any recommendations on a good sports bra and where to get them? hopefully like....on sale.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

they make tanks with built in underwire ( real) bras. I a 36D and those "built in shelf bras are a joke. I have a couple of these...http://www.orvis.com/store/product_c...rod_feeds*1195 they are true to size and fit nice and you dont have double bra straps if you want to just wear a tank in the summer.

The last girl my son dated ( he is 16 she was 15) was a size 0 95lbs and a 32 D. she tried to dress "down" the top half and did a good job for the most part. She did a lot of regular ( like mens tank under shirt ) tank tops under her regular t-shirts different colors the layered look.

sports bras... Make sure she tries them on before you buy them. I HATE them because it creats a uniboob


----------



## ScotterOtter (Jun 7, 2002)

I have a TON of clothes she may like that I'm getting rid of since I'm pregnant and don't really need all these clothes anymore. I hate lowcut stuff, so don't even OWN anything like that, lol! Would you be interested in some this clothing (all in EXCELLENT to almost new condition!) - most are the PacSun types - ie. DC, Roxy, Element. Then there's some Gap, Banana Republic, etc... There are skirts and pants, too - and a studded belt, scarf...well, too much to list. When not preggers, I'm a size s/m and about size 5 pants. I could get a detailed list going and some pics if ya want









Either way though, good luck finding a nice swimsuit and cool yet modest clothes...it can actually be really hard since a lot of people like that low cut stuff









Oh, and one thing I usually do if my shirt is even a little too low is wear a high-cut tank under it - looks good too!


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

Best sports bra ever I got at Victoria Secret on their semi-annual clearance.

Coming from a woman who has had breast reduction and had big breasts as a teen, don't worry about the cost (to the extent you can) and get her good bras that fit - really, truly, flatteringly fit. It made so much of a difference in everything! I was soo self concious as a teen because I was always spilling out or wearing the world's ugliest granny bras.

As for the rest, I"m no real help yet. I've seen some cute tops at Target recently that weren't too low cut. Maybe search cafe press for women's ringer tees with crowns/snakes/etc.? THose are high cut, but flattering.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bestbirths* 
and does anyone have any recommendations on a good sports bra and where to get them? hopefully like....on sale.

I wish I could still squish into a D or DD cup, but at least I can help with the sports bras for fuller figures. The sale is long gone, but I got some very nice Adidas joggers at Big 5 for about $15 apiece before Christmas. Yea, they do give me that "uniboob" look, but they're COMFORTABLE and hardware-free.

I can't help but sympathize with your dd since I was about a B cup before I conceived this child and now I'm at least an F.

My skinny-minnie dd and I went through this same nightmare of not being able to find anything that fit when she was 13 and 14. Size 0 and Size 1 simply don't turn up at the thrift stores and the styles all seem to have been designed for anorexic streetwalkers, not healthy, active little girls.


----------



## feelinhot (Jun 19, 2006)

I have gotten some undershirts from www.shadeclothing.com and www.downeastbasics.com. They have different styles of tanks, camis, etc. They come up high in front and the bottom is longer too and can go over the top of the pants. I think they are great and very modest.


----------



## duckling (Feb 24, 2007)

Target seems to perpetually have cute tank tops. I'm an A-cup, so I don't know how they'd fit on someone with a larger bust, but they seem to have a pretty good selection. Many of them would make great layering pieces for under things that would otherwise be too low-cut.

When I was in high school and wanted everything to be super-tight, I'd wear a men's undershirt beneath it to cover my midriff left exposed by the inevitably too-short shirt. (The white, sleeveless, ribbed kind. The ones colloquially known by an offensive name that I refuse to use.) Those things make awesome layering pieces--they're fairly thin, so it doesn't feel like you're wearing 75899157891 layers and they're high and long enough to keep stuff covered. They're cheap, go with pretty much everything, and are nice and stretchy. They also dye really well, so perhaps the two of you could buy a few packs of the white shirts and then dye them to go with things she already owns.

americanapparel.net has cute plain stuff. It does run really small, so order up a size or two. Their plain t-shirts come in like a zillion colors and styles, so they're fun, but they keep things under wraps and are still fitted enough to be feminine.

good luck!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I buy non-bra top camisoles at the limited, and sometimes new york and co., they run about 20$ each, which is a bit spendy, but they hold up well, they are a man-made fiber not sure if you're ok with that. old navy also has non-bra top camis too. those shelf bra camis are a joke!


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

target does have some ribbed high cut and long cami type shirts with the shelf thing. i wear a 36 d/dd and can wear most built in shelf things no problem, the front just has to be high enough to not be spilling out








its high enough i cant nurse out of the top which is what i normally do, and cvan out of a lot of shirts yo wouldnt think i could... so id say theyre pretty high cut and theyre cute and would be great for layering is thats what she likes


----------



## Summertime Mommy (Dec 5, 2003)

I am a sz 5 and 32 D (well I was before I got preggo, but those bras no longer fit) and normally wear crew neck tops under lower cut shirts. I found some really cheap ones at Walmart for like $6 each. (yeah, we try not to shop there but it happens occasionally) I have also seen some great layerring tops at old navy.


----------



## shadeshaman (Dec 29, 2007)

My 16 year old is, as Jayne Russell says, "a full-figured gal". We're doing all right in the clothing and bra dept (try H&M, if there's one near you.), but I am at a loss for what to say to her about how to handle her tits--psychologically. The way breasts are viewed, cuturally, and especially big ones...ugh. I'm afraid that she plays into the bimbo stereotype because she's proud of her body (and I want her to stay that way), and she's a total ADD space-cadet, and the combo just sometimes gives the wrong impression.
I don't want her to end up like I am (the running joke is that I'm the founder of the Modern Amish)--so uncomfortable with my own cleavage that I wear only tee-shirts and tend to hunch over, but I don't want her unwittingly to bring excessive leacherous sneers upon herself.
I want her to be able to turn it up OR turn it down, depending on the occasion.
Thoughts?


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter* 
they make tanks with built in underwire ( real) bras. I a 36D and those "built in shelf bras are a joke. I have a couple of these...http://www.orvis.com/store/product_c...rod_feeds*1195 they are true to size and fit nice and you dont have double bra straps if you want to just wear a tank in the summer.

The last girl my son dated ( he is 16 she was 15) was a size 0 95lbs and a 32 D. she tried to dress "down" the top half and did a good job for the most part. She did a lot of regular ( like mens tank under shirt ) tank tops under her regular t-shirts different colors the layered look.

sports bras... Make sure she tries them on before you buy them. I HATE them because it creats a uniboob

Yep. I am also breastically blessed, with a smallish back, and what your dd needs are some nice camis with real built- in bras. I didn't get mine at Orvis...I am too lazy to check the brand right now. Merle Norman! Whee, I remembered. They even have hooks in the back. Makes a world of difference. Shelf bras are a joke if one actually has breasts. Sports bras are tricky. Most make you uni boob, which is not flattering in the least.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

i wear a d/e, and the most comfortable bras i have ever gotten are from www.decentexposures.com


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

not much help in the bra dept, but I wanted to let you know that Hanna is having their big year end sale now and Land's End is, too. Not sure either of those places would have snakes, but crowns are a possibility I suppose.


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

Jbaxter thanks for the orvis link, those look nice.

scotterotter-I will be pming you!

keirden'smom-we will keep victorias secret in mind.

noordinary spider-Thanks for the tips on Adidas joggers

yeah, it is harder at the thriftstores!

feelinhot ooh, love both those links. I can't wait until dd wakes up and I'll show her these

duckling-thanks for the men's undershirt idea. We can check those out.

texaspeach...When we were in the second hand store, she finally found one shirt after two hours of trying things on that didn't work...It was $18 but at that time I felt like it was the only option. I bought it...and it still needs a shirt under it. So..we def will try the limited and new york & co. I buy all cotton
usually but if I put too many restrictions on clothing we wouldn't have got what we do have..
two of the shirts I bought so far are synthetic. Yeah, those shelf bra cammies are a joke. I never realized this before. My daughter had to explain it to me when I kept saying...why do these shirts keep doing down?

onelilguysmommy-yeah. I see now, if the tank is higher cut, you don't spill out. I will look for that when we go shopping.

summertime mommy-well look at walmart and old navy...I try not to do walmart but live in a small town with that as the only big store...so.

shades shaman well...yeah..I know what you mean. We don't have an H&M close, but we plan to go to St. Louis 4 hours away this year we can go visit their store. I can relate to your concerns about the psycological aspect...but I haven't had a lot of time to think on this...its really over the past two weeks that now I realize the issues. At family christmas, the other cousins notices and commented on how she had the biggest breasts. Some said no fair, my younger cousin has bigger boobs than me. When shopping, My daughter doesn't get it. My daughter sees a shirt is really exicted about it tries it on, comes out of the dressing room all happy about the look...and I am the
one with the unlucky job of telling her it makes her look like a porn star...or like she is going clubbing. Or it's too tight...then I worry that all of this unsuccessful shopping is going to feed into a negative image about her breasts. It would be better psycological to take her to somewhere really classy
where the store lady eyeballs her and brings us this fabulous shirt that is perfect while piano music is playing. Then just get like two shirts and be done. I want it to be this happy, self confident shopping experience where I don't have to spend three hours telling my daughter she looks terrible. This is like...how I feel after the past four days of shopping.. I think that is the real reason why I hate it.

My daughter got a prom dress for a dance she is going to in a few months. second hand and
this was before her cup size got bigger. it completely looks like something a 24 year old would wear and not appropriate for someone 14. We are going to try to put a tank shirt under this classic black dress prom dress too...see...my same song different verse...it needs something under it....I do want her to be able to turn it up and turn it down. That is a good way to explain it to her....but she can't turn up this dress for ten years or so









I think that putting a tank top under this black dress is how we will turn it down. hey..it is a $200 dress we got a really good deal on. It just shows way too much. You can't wear a bra with it and it goes down to the sternum.

UUMom i am going to use that term...breastically blessed. Thanks for the tips on nice cammies with real built in bras...Merle Norman...I thought they only sold makeup!
I will be on the lookout to avoid the dredded uniboob

beanma-thanks for the sale tips! You know this is supposed to be the best time of year to shop for sales, so i plan on venturing out.....


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

I wear a e/f now and when I was a teen I was a c/d...sigh...

I hear decent exposures is the place to go to find a bra where you won't spilling out of, I have yet to go that route.

I really like title9.com for their bras, shirts, and pants. A little expensive but the cuts are all great and not too revealing. Sporty yet flirty at the same time.

Right now, I am using the soft cup bras from Lands End in addition to a supported cami under all my clothes...keeps me in there at least.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

Modesty isn't really our goal but my Dd is also reasonably breastically blessed







and the tanks we've found at Target have been pretty good.


----------



## caudex (Dec 7, 2007)

You can go into the pricey stores, like Victoria's Secret, and have her measured for free-- I highly recommend you do that before you spend any more money on bras that don't fit right. If she is "spilling out," the cups are too small. A correct fit makes a HUGE difference in the way you feel, and the way clothes fit you.

I wore a 34D all through high school and never understood why I didn't seem to "look right." I got measured at VS during my freshman year of college. Turns out I'm a 30E/F. I have to order from a specific place now (figleaves.com is wonderful if you have a hard size. They carry 28L's. that is a scary thought...







) but it's amazing how much less self conscious I am, how much better my back feels, and how much better my shirts fit.

You might find out that you can continue to do cheap bras for her, as long as they're the right size. Check it out. It might help you a lot.


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

find out where the lds shop in your area - they always have cute camis that go under shirts in carts at the mall near temples and such. How I find camis for cheap is to go to the maternity section at target - they have colorful LONG stretchy camis. They do not look like maternity wear at all.


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, here is a body suit type thing that is for wearing under less modest clothing...
www.makeitmodest.com not sure if that's what you want - but i've thought about getting some myself. I'm not big chested, but i still hate low cut tops, and i also hate the butt cleavage (haha) that goes on when you squat (like most moms with toddlers do ALL day) down!!!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caudex* 
You can go into the pricey stores, like Victoria's Secret, and have her measured for free-- I highly recommend you do that before you spend any more money on bras that don't fit right. If she is "spilling out," the cups are too small. A correct fit makes a HUGE difference in the way you feel, and the way clothes fit you.

I wore a 34D all through high school and never understood why I didn't seem to "look right." I got measured at VS during my freshman year of college. Turns out I'm a 30E/F. I have to order from a specific place now (figleaves.com is wonderful if you have a hard size. They carry 28L's. that is a scary thought...







) but it's amazing how much less self conscious I am, how much better my back feels, and how much better my shirts fit.

You might find out that you can continue to do cheap bras for her, as long as they're the right size. Check it out. It might help you a lot.

VS is the worst place to go for a fitting. a large department store like nordstrom or a store that specializes in post mastectomy bras is best. VS has been known to intentionally measure women incorrectly just to fit them into a product available at the store


----------



## caudex (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
VS is the worst place to go for a fitting. a large department store like nordstrom or a store that specializes in post mastectomy bras is best. VS has been known to intentionally measure women incorrectly just to fit them into a product available at the store









Wow... I was lucky then. I also went to the local specialty sizes store and got the same measurement. I wasn't advocating VS specifically, but just the idea in general.

Then again... Maybe they DO intentionally do that, took one look at me and just gave up and decided to do it right so I'd stop harassing them.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caudex* 
You can go into the pricey stores, like Victoria's Secret, and have her measured for free-- I highly recommend you do that before you spend any more money on bras that don't fit right. If she is "spilling out," the cups are too small. A correct fit makes a HUGE difference in the way you feel, and the way clothes fit you.

I wore a 34D all through high school and never understood why I didn't seem to "look right." I got measured at VS during my freshman year of college. Turns out I'm a 30E/F. I have to order from a specific place now (figleaves.com is wonderful if you have a hard size. They carry 28L's. that is a scary thought...







) but it's amazing how much less self conscious I am, how much better my back feels, and how much better my shirts fit.

You might find out that you can continue to do cheap bras for her, as long as they're the right size. Check it out. It might help you a lot.

Yeah that. I think a good bra-fitting would be invaluable and they are free at VS, don't know about other places. Properly fitting foundation garments... there's just no replacement.

As far as shelf-bra tanks, sometimes I layer them *over* regular bras and under other shirts; not because I'm _breastically blessed_ but for nipple exposure-- I need to look professional. They can be useful in that context. I got two at Express (on clearance) that are great because they're pretty high in the chest (right up to the armpits) but *very* long-- long enough to tuck in or at least not leave any gap at the waist, and they don't ride up under whatever button-down or sweater I'm wearing over. So the shelf-bra-tank can add extra support and coverage as long as you don't rely on it as the *only* bra.


----------



## hunterofkyle (Jul 12, 2005)

I got my cheapest bras ever at Dillards a few months ago. . .and they have a great fitting department. I actually despise VS because their "professional fitters" always try to put me in the wrong sizes. . .and then if you try to tell them the bra doesn't fit they pull out the "expert" card and you can hardly get them to help you. I told the Dillards employee this and she said everyone they fit says the same thing about VS. I'm a 32D and the bra I finally settled on was $38-$40 (depending on color/print). That is by FAR the cheapest well-fitting bra I've ever found. (Another problem with VS is that they only carry a few styles in their stores in 32D. . .the last store I checked had NONE at all, although I know I've tried other stores and found a few.)

Also for undershirts and camis, I have been using modbeclothing.com. You can do a search for a consultant in your area and they are usually having pretty good sales. If you don't have a consultant, mine is http://ashleymackey.mymodbe.com/web/...6&Refresh=true. I know she can ship anywhere.

Good luck.


----------



## klosmom (Nov 19, 2007)

maybe try something over stuff instead of under. like those short sleeved half sweaters I think they are called _shrugs_. I have no boobs so no advise there.


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

Update: we went to Nordstrom. The woman who helped us was a gifted professional. She put her hands on either side of dd's ribcage and proclaimed her a size 30. She said every # we had gone up from 30 to the bra we had added a cup size. so since she was wearing a 34 D she was really a 30 DDD or in europe known as a 30F. She placed her hand on her back and proclaimed the bra too loose. That back strap is supposed to be the anchor that anchors those puppies in there, it is supposed to be firmly anchored to the ribs. It took her 30 seconds to find a bra that fit and we were outta there in 5 minutes. Wearing the wrong size was why her back hurts she said.

OK...2 hours to find 2 bras that don't fit for $14 at marshalls that makes her slouch forward and hurts her back vs. $68 for the five minute shopping trip heaven where there you get the right size and save on chiropractor bills and now her clothes look soooooo much better is is unreal. It was my first time shopping at nordstrom but they are awesome!!! so...i did it and spent the money but I really feel great about it and so does dd.

That same shirt she was spilling out of now looks better, and she even looks smaller now that she is wearing the right size. Shopping for a cammi is going to be much easier now that we have the right size bra. The woman said that she would wear a size small shirt now, when we were getting mediums and larges. amazing. They have a line of cammis at Nordstrom made for thin breastically blessed women...and they cost $22 each. i was going to look at target and stuff first for the mens shirts, and other cammis but....it is nice to know they are there and that someone knows what they are doing when it comes to bras.


----------



## caudex (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow... does Nordstrom REALLY carry 30F?! That's my size, and I had people tell me no one in the US carried them. I've been ordering from Europe!

So glad that she got a fitting and that she's feeling and looking better. I remember how much better I felt-- it's pretty awesome.

Gonna go surf Nordstrom now... thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My DD (13yo and only an A cup at this point) likes to dress in layers- we've found some great layering tees at Target and Old Navy. Some of them are V-neck (and therefore not so modest) but they also make crewneck tops with short or long sleeves. Yeah, they're clingy, but they're perfect to wear under a looser fitting shirt or sweater with a V neck.

If she doesn't want to layer, then I'd suggest doing what I did in jr high and high school- size up. I wore mostly baggy t-shirts and sweaters, because by the time it was big enough to cover the boobs it was loose everywhere else. Then again, baggy tops were in style in the 80's and I have no clue what's in style now!


----------



## Tanlines (Nov 14, 2007)

there are a lot of nice undershirts at places like American eagle and Hollister that are not too low cut and are well made.


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I was a DD before baby, now I'm an F/G, so I totally relate to big breasts making every shirt a 'boob shirt'...
something I ahve done for more modest nursing (but i have friend who do it non-nursing too) is to get some men's undershirts. I think hanes calls them "A-shirts" but we always called them 'wifebeaters' (you know, the ribbed tanktops?) Anyway, a package of 4 costs less than $10, and they have white, black, grey, and several shades of blue...nice and neutral imo. I slit down the armholes and use them for nursing, like i said...but no slit obviously could make a nice modest neckline. They are tagless now, and actually you can wear them backwards (I did that accidentally one day!







) and then it's a very high neckline.
I also like what shade clothing has, and you might also look at www.modbod.com they have similar things (camis with high necks, cap sleeves and long length to cover bellies). One or the other of them has bathing suits too I think...
If she likes a two piece, consider looking at lands end or jcpenny catalogs--I think they both have the choose-your-set thing where you can choose which top and which bottom you want (different sizes, different styles, etc). You could choose a top that's more supportive (like a halter or sport-bra-look or tankini) while still having any style bottom she prefers...

hth


----------



## redhen (Mar 30, 2005)

check out american apparel (google it)... they have about 8 million styles of tanks/sleeveless/undershirts in 8 million colors, are affordable, and are made in the US.


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks, we are going for modest but scoopy necks are fine. when I say modest I don't think I mean modest like some people think, I don't mean nunlike, and we don't go to church or belong to a group where we have to look ultra conservative. I just mean modest as in not porn star, a little bit low cut or flirty is fine. I just didn't want cleavage a mile long and part of that is solved by having the right bra size. I really appreciate what the pp said in how we can learn how to turn her look up and down as she wants to so that she can be in control of her look. She is going to go to a prom where her goal is to look hot and I am fine with that. She will need a special strapless bra for that dress and we better start looking now for that since it might be hard to find.

I think our whole problem was not understanding what we were dealing with and getting the incorrect size. This thread, again, thank you MDC, has helped so much with just understanding....breast issues!

So..... The lady said that nordstroms american sized 30 DDD was the same as a 30F in europe.

This bra from Nordstrom shes worn for 2 days and it doesn't fit right, the underwire digs in up top in the middle and the middle doesn't lay flat like its supposed to (i saw this bra show on cable recently-my big breasts and me or the history of bras or something and they said it was supposed to be flat on the skin in the middle.)

So, now i am thinking that we still didn't get the bra she needs. So, the quest for the perfect bra continues...and even with this new bra she is so aware of how much her back has been hurting because of this and I plan to take her to a chiropractor.


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah....

This news doesn't surprise me. My Doc told me to avoid underwires all together, they seem to cause a lot of breat pain. I only use an underwire minimizer bra for special occasions.

I highly suggest decent exposure for everyday use and the Nordstrom bra for when she's going out somewhere fancy and the clothing needs the xtra support. KWIM?

Disclaimer: I NEVER shop at wal-mart!

But...I was there once a long, long time ago and browsed their bra section and they seemed to have some nice soft cup sports bras for the well-endowed.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

have you tried aeropostale.com there cami tanks are great for girls with larger breasts i wear at 34 D and fit into them great


----------



## DawnaRose (Jan 22, 2004)

I just wanna say thanks for this thread, I've been looking at the links suggested and gotten some good ideas for my dd. She was recently measured for a new bra and I was shocked to discover she was a 36D, no wonder the poor kid was spilling out of her bras I 'guessed' on the size and bought her.








I honestly didn't think she was that big... but apparently she is









We have the same issue with shirts and such, DD likes to layer tank tops as well, but sometimes she just wants to wear a cami and we have problems getting some that she doesn't fall out of.


----------



## Bestbirths (Jan 18, 2003)

DawnaRose- I can tell by looking at your dd's picture that she is not a 36 D! The reason is that for the back to be a 36 you have to be as large of a woman as I am, (I am a 38 D check my siggie), but wearing the wrong size bra too (I am probably really a DD or DDD in the wrong size also.) What you could do is take a tape measure and measure around her ribcage...whatever size that is is the # size that she is, then add a cup size for every # size you went up from there to get the bra you bought, and that is her true cup size. your daughter is probably a 30 DDD or so just like mine.

That said we went back to the Nordstroms. This lady is awesome and used to own a bra store. She figured out that not only does dd have a size issue but she also has a pronounced breastbone that takes a significant dip down to the rib cage. This will make all bras not lay flat right there in the middle and it means she can never wear an underwire because it will dig in. We have to always find a bra that plunges down in the front. She said that the problem is that hardly any companies make a bra that plunges down in the front in that bra size. She said that bras that offer no support aren't good for growing breasts, but my dd feels uncomfortable in the unsupported bras and doesn't like them anyway.

So, then she tells me the secret! The secret that I want to share with you all.

You can find a bra...say if dd is a 30 DDD, she could go and buy a 32 DD and it would work (that is what we ended up doing), or we can take the 34 D that we bought recently and take it and have a sewing person alter the band and take inches off of it, then we will have a bra that fits.

What this means to all of us, is that we could shop ANYWHERE with this method and find a bra, and then alter it to fit around the ribcage. Do you get it? I wonder if there are instructions online for bra altering. This is so exciting...it means that if I could figure out how to alter the $7 bra from marshalls we could keep it and not have to buy $70 bras each time.

Just think about how awful a girl who is a 30 DDD is going to look wearing a 36D under her clothes. It makes you have to go up a shirt size or two. I took dd shopping for a short time and bought a black cammi and a black shirt and it is amazing how much better she looks...but we did get spandex shirts because they seem to hold everything in place much better. She can wrestle and roll around with her siblings and not fall out in spandex. I still would like to find cotton and do more shopping but as of last night...me (the all natural fiber queen) was praising spandex. It's a mixed up world, I tell you.








:


----------



## DiannaK (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
VS is the worst place to go for a fitting. a large department store like nordstrom or a store that specializes in post mastectomy bras is best. VS has been known to intentionally measure women incorrectly just to fit them into a product available at the store









wow .... guess I need to go to Dillard's, or somewhere. I've always gone to VS.


----------

